# Nitto NT01 or 555R 's



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay, I'm wanting a new set of kicks since my 2nd - 3rd gear Automatic shift nearly made be go into the wall. I want to make use of the extra 17x 8" factory wheels. Anyone out there have experience with the NT01 or the 555R's and what did you think about them?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I think the NT01 is a softer stickier tire but made for road course. The 555R is a drag radial. They are not going to be as sure footed through curves. The sidewall is more flexable than the nt01. I run the 555R's and they are GREAT! They are relatively cheap also. Im running 245 45 17's on the rear for the 1/4 and pulled a 1.74 60' without a hint of them giving up. Im sure the NT01's are great but probably not optimal for drag racing so it depends on what you want to do.


----------



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey RJ, What did it end up in the 1/4 mile and approx how much RWHP or mods have you done? Thanks for the info on the 555r's . Who'd thought it would be so overwhelming to pick out tires?


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

With a DA of about 2300' I ran a 12.3 @ 111 the last time i went. 390 rwhp is what the dynojet said. That is with the 224 cam and stall only. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would look at the NT05 too. The NT05 is a better all around tire.


----------



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

Svede, the NT05 and the NT05R's were my first choice, but I want to retain use of the stock rims 17x8. They just didnt offer them in a size that would work.Unless I go with a 235/40-17. What do you think about that? below is a link to the sizes offered. Svede, tell me what you think. I'm hoping to get the tire before the weekend and hit the track again.
NT05


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The NT05Rs would wear off before you could go around the block . Even the street NT05s are only 200AA but at least that's a little better. I've seen people comment they get 15,000-20,000 miles out of NT05s as they are a soft grippy rubber. 

I see they have 235 and 255 in 17s. 235 wouldn't be horrible as the guys with 18"s came with 235s stock unless you autocross or something. I carve the corners but push the limits of the tires more in a straight line.

I know I've been thinking of what I'd do next and I vacillate between max performance and getting decent wear. Unfortunately you can usually only pick one.


----------



## ssclone (Aug 2, 2012)

I have nt05r's on my Chevelle. I have maybe 5k miles and 30 track passes all in the 12.2-12.3 range, crappy 1.80 60ft because Of the slammed circle track springs, but my car makes 376whp and the only way I could spin the tires on a roll would be to slam 1-2 shift and it would only spin a few feet.

They are light years better than my old m/t drag radial.

Now remember the R is the drag radial, the nt05 is the street radial.

Either way I don't think you'd be disappointed.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

How do you plan to drive the car? Thats how you pick your tire. 555R and NT01 are really made for different purposes.

Also, if your 2-3 shift is kicking out on the A4 then it sounds like you need to have your tune looked at and adjust the trans settings.


----------



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

Jpalamar, I'm not convinced there is anything wrong with the tune or trans settings. The tires I have on the car now are junk. Nexen Wal-mart specials that came on the car. I'm gonna try the car with some good tires and see how it handles. I will mention what happened to the tuner just to be safe. I appreciate the input. The tires I'm looking for are just for track day.


----------



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

*They Fit*

Okay, thanks for all the input from everyone. I ended up going with a 255/40-17 Nitto NT05 drag radial. They fit like a glove. Hopefully I can get to the track this weekend. I am also having the tuner soften up the shifts just a tad. Can't wait to see what she does!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Funny this should come up but after crawling under my car after this last week I decided I really need tires myself. Oddly enough my back tires are totally bald  but the fronts are pretty worn too. I'm really leaning towards the NT05. If I get the 275s for the 9"x17" wheels I have to decide if the 255s will fit in the front or if the 235s will be too different a diameter for the ABS.


----------

